# P & O and Sea France Ferry Crossings Update



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

If you are uncertain whether or not your ferry is running don't forget to look here

>>Channel Crossings<<

Due to high winds however Riverdance does not appear to have been refloated yet.

>>Riverdance<<


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

If you are at all uncertain whether or not this is updated, just adjust the refresh button on the LHS to *2 minutes* to see the changing movements every 2 minutes.

Hover your cursor over the blue ships to get the ferry name and date stamp.

Haven't found a web site for the increasingly popular channel tunnel train crossings, although I feel sure that there is a control room somewhere with this information.

No information given for sea state either :lol:


----------

